# Server ausm Netz erreichbar!



## fexx (27. Oktober 2002)

Ich lasse einen IIS auf meinem Rechner laufen!
Mein Freund kann seinen Server über folgende Eingabe erreichen:
http://"eigene Ip im Netz"/Ordner/Seite.endung

Das funktioniert aber auch nur bei ausgschaltener Firewall.

Ich sitze hinter einem Router mit eingebauter Firewall. Hinter dem Router läuft ein Netzwerk mit DHCP, alos dynamischen Ip Adressen. Wie kann ich auch meinen Server aus dem Netz erreichen? Geht das mit einem Router? Und wie muss ich ihn konfigurieren ( Ich muss ja die Ip im Netz auf die IP im LAN weiterleiten oder?)



Vielen Dank für die Hilfe,
Fexx....


----------



## nouser (27. Oktober 2002)

*...*

also ich denke mal das du dem server ne statische ip gegeben hast und wenn nicht macht das besser!

und dann solltest du die entsprechenden ports an der firewall freischalten damit du auf den server zugreifen kannst!


----------



## fexx (27. Oktober 2002)

ist das der port 80?


----------



## nouser (27. Oktober 2002)

*...*

Port 80 www-http
HTTP (HyperText Transfer Protocol) forms the basis for webpage transfer over the web.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (27. Oktober 2002)

Also wie nouser schon gesagt hat gib deinem Webserver ne feste IP. Und auf deinem Router musst du eben den Port 80 durchlassen. ggf. musst du noch den Port "Forwarden" das hängt natürlch davon ab was du für einen Router hast.

Gruss Homer


----------

